
Developer's Amazon account (incl. AWS) permanently closed after login from Japan - waffle_ss
https://twitter.com/RobAshton/status/705540869345050625
======
joesmo
Shopping from overseas is apparently yet another reason Amazon will close your
account. Also if you try to return things. It's amazing how little Amazon
cares about customers.

------
bobwaycott
This is pretty worrisome, and quite stupid. I like to travel, and never before
thought about such an unexpected, potentially ruinous problem.

Here's a free idea, which is probably pretty stupid, to which I've given
exactly 0.2s of thought:

Launch a service that validates travel legitimacy through credit card
networks. Basically, a transparent and near-instant check that simply asks the
CC networks if an account owner is traveling in location X. My card providers
always know when I'm traveling, and are quite intelligent about making sure my
card always works. When going out of state/country for any length of time
exceeding a weekend to an unusual place, I always tell my card providers.
Otherwise, they tend to be pretty good at figuring it out when I don't.

------
evolve2k
Permanent closure here is just idiocy.

This raises a valid concern especially when traveling, it would be good if
large web services allowed you to signify your travel intentions.

One idea might be to allow you to whitelist countries you are planning to
visit during your travel window.

~~~
maxander
A solution which requires us to share _even more_ of our personal data with
internet giants, on pain of losing access to important services, strikes me as
less than ideal.

~~~
evolve2k
They'll already know that _someone_ is trying to authenticate as you from
Thailand, IMHO may as well tell them it will probably be you. I also get your
point on generally minimizing the leakage of your private information as a
general principal.

------
eveningcoffee
This actually reflects a very dangerous problem about peoples free movement
and trade.

I do not know how to handle this, but it really needs very serious attention.

------
dilemma
I just had my YouTube account effectively closed for login in from Tokyo.

